# Where to post non-smoke/grill cooks?



## kettlemetal (Nov 1, 2015)

I was curious where posts like this should go, ie: oven ribs, fried chicken, crockpot stuff, etc.

Is this potentially a candidate for new sub-forum? I know there's already a ton, but something like "Nose To Tail" for an example seems like overkill, when you could just use the beef, chicken, pork, etc forums.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2015)

There items go in General Discussion,


----------

